# Our new coop



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Tonight is our flocks first night in their new coop. I think my boyfriend went above and beyond when he designed and built my coop. We still have to add the trim, lattice work to the bottom of the coop, and 2 windows complete with shutters on the front and one on the side. Here are some pics. I can't wait to show it off!!














The door will be painted red







The chicken's door is extra special to me because it came from my deceased grandparents kitchen





























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks great, a good job done. im sure they will love it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Vey nice! I'd leave the door just as it is, the old wood looks fantastic!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

We are leaving the chicken door just as is. I love the old wood look- well it is old. Came from my grandparents old barn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! He did an awesome job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice coop! Well done.

FYI. Chicken wire is good for keeping chickens. It isn't any good for keeping predators out.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Lazy L. We are putting up an electric fence surrounding the coop. We have builders cloth buried as well as 4x4's buried around the perimeter to keep predators from digging in. We have 2 big dogs in the yard that keep ground predators away. It's the ones that fly that worry me. We have the top covered but it still worries me. 

The coop itself is pretty solid and we put the birds up before nightfall. I still get up to check my "babies" every time I hear the dog bark. My biggest fear is snakes in the nesting boxes. My bf says as long as we don't let the eggs sit there long that should help prevent the snakes. I hope he's right. 

Has anyone ever tried spraying garlic water around the coop to keep snakes away? I've seen this suggested but haven't tried it yet. It's been too rainy. I've also been meaning to get some snake away to go around not just the coop and run but my whole yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

